# My Messages



## LOW FLYIN TT (Jul 10, 2007)

Having deleted my inbox ix there any way of retreiving the deleted messages?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm not sure. The sent message would still exist in peoples sent box. Try asking a moderator or Jae should know.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I'm not sure it is possible due to backups overwriting existing data at certain times.

Give Jae a PM and see what he says, but I'm not sure you will be in luck as I have a feeling he sets backups at regular intervals these days.


----------

